# watercooledIND CC10's 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 Custom Offsets



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

*All the CC10's back pads can be shaved to achieve custom offset.* 




























We currently have the CC10's available in 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 in 5x100 and 5x112 bolt pattern. Both sizes have custom offsets so the end user doesn't have to mess around or deal with spacers. The 18x8.5 can come with an offset between ET10 and ET45. While the 18x9.5 comes in ET15 to ET35. 



Pricing- 
18x8.5 - $1150 a set 
18x8.5 and 18x9.5 - $1275 a set 
18x9.5 - $1400 a set 

Shipping is $125 anywhere in the US- please get in contact with us for international rates. 

Ordering- 
To order please get in contact with an authorized dealer or contact us directly and we can point you in the direction of one. 
Please allow 1-2 weeks for us to shave the backpad to achieve the custom offsets. 

Contact info- 
[email protected] 
616-886-5105


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I had 'em first!!! 

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

Raek said:


> I had 'em first!!!
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


 :thumbup:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

what are the wheel specs on that TT


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

very nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

LF_gottron said:


> what are the wheel specs on that TT


 18x8.5 up front and 18x9.5 in the rear. :thumbup: 



Krissrock said:


> very nice.


 Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> 18x8.5 up front and 18x9.5 in the rear. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! :thumbup:


 et?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Did Ethan take those wheel pics?


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup:


 tight, thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

SteveAngry said:


> Did Ethan take those wheel pics?


 Ethan Watson? That he did. 



LF_gottron said:


> tight, thanks


 Should be 18x8.5 ET25 and 18x9.5 ET15 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

SteveAngry said:


> Did Ethan take those wheel pics?


 Oh hey buddy!


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Oh hey buddy!


Hey! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

I hear there's a new cast wheel coming soon? Any info Chris?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

Have these wheels already shaved and ready to ship same day as order is placed.

5x100
18x8.5 ET35
18x9.5 ET35

5x112
18x8.5 ET42
18x9.5 ET35

Please get in touch with an authorized dealer to order. Email us at [email protected] to be put in touch or call 616-886-5105.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

Get your orders in today! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

CC10's also come in 16s :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

Got all specs in stock and ready to ship. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------

